# My Brute



## gene_mingo

Challenge him if you dare...

http://drummfly.mybrute.com


----------



## gene_mingo

hmm puritanical? Has to be from here. So, how did you do?


----------



## Rangerus

Drummfly crushes Archelaus. (I thought I had you when you dropped the pole, but where'd you get that spear dude?)


----------



## gene_mingo

Rangerus said:


> Drummfly crushes Archelaus. (I thought I had you when you dropped the pole, but where'd you get that spear dude?)



You get more weapons as you advance.


----------



## gene_mingo

I think all hotly debated disputes on the board should be decided in the My Brute arena.


----------



## AltogetherLovely

Fun game. Thanks for sharing it.

I've created a few, and this is my favorite:

lotw131 My Brute

The wolf is insane. My husband and I settled what to have for dinner last night in the MyBrute arena. It has its uses.


----------



## Zenas

B.B. Warfield My Brute


----------



## Skyler

PuritanNinja My Brute


----------



## LawrenceU

Hey, that is fun. 

ChasSpur My Brute


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

It seems overly random to me. And only 3 fights a day. 

Jimbo007 My Brute


----------



## BobVigneault

Please don't confuse me with St. None The Less or St. Joan The Burnt... I am St. Bawb The Less.

St. Bawb The Less My Brute


----------



## BobVigneault

You beat me bad Andrew. That little dog, or whatever it was, was vicious. Well done but I'll get you... you and your little dog!



Zenas said:


> B.B. Warfield My Brute


----------



## BobVigneault

So Josh, how do I become a student?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

St. Beth the Wise


----------



## BobVigneault

You fought gallantly Beth. Well done!


----------



## Skyler

How long before a Puritan clan is started?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

BobVigneault said:


> You fought gallantly Beth. Well done!




 Thanks... I'll get ya next time.


----------



## AltogetherLovely

> How long before a Puritan clan is started?



You have to get to level 10 before you can start a clan. 

The fastest way to get there is to gain experience points by gaining pupils (plus some fighting and winning).

I'll be glad to volunteer 

lotw131 My Brute

If you create a new pupil through that link, I get an experience point, plus a point for each level any pupil gains on his own. It's their way of rewarding you for getting more people to the site.


----------



## BobVigneault

Jonathan, we fought a close one but in the end I was bested.


----------



## Skyler

BobVigneault said:


> Jonathan, we fought a close one but in the end I was bested.



Sweet!

Umm, I mean, I'm sorry to hear that... better luck next time.


----------



## AltogetherLovely

I have to admit - I'm feeling a small sense of validation, in that I'm not the only one enjoying this game


----------



## Rangerus

AltogetherLovely said:


> I have to admit - I'm feeling a small sense of validation, in that I'm not the only one enjoying this game



I confess, I am "into" this game as well! Although i don't have any pupils yet. Here is my brute Archelaus


----------



## gene_mingo

Wow! I never expected this response. We can start a PB clan as soon as one of us hits level 10.

-----Added 4/21/2009 at 05:47:18 EST-----



AltogetherLovely said:


> Fun game. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> I've created a few, and this is my favorite:
> 
> lotw131 My Brute
> 
> The wolf is insane. My husband and I settled what to have for dinner last night in the MyBrute arena. It has its uses.



That wolf is insane. beat me easily.


----------



## LawrenceU

Rachel, that wolf needs either a leash or a muzzle; maybe both.


----------



## Theognome

Care to bust a move on the gnome?

theognome My Brute

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

Okay now I am hooked to, that is fun 5 wins in 7 fights, It does seem random though


----------



## LawrenceU

Theognome said:


> Care to bust a move on the gnome?
> 
> theognome My Brute
> 
> Theognome



Piece of cake. One of the quickest I've had. That pen knife is no match for my scimitar!


----------



## Theognome

LawrenceU said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to bust a move on the gnome?
> 
> theognome My Brute
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of cake. One of the quickest I've had. That pen knife is no match for my scimitar!
Click to expand...


Pbltz.

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Lord Spudly My Brute


----------



## Zenas

I'm sad that it doesn't allow for more interaction. It seems like it's only about 5 minutes of entertainment a day.


----------



## Rangerus

Zenas said:


> I'm sad that it doesn't allow for more interaction. It seems like it's only about 5 minutes of entertainment a day.



Oh, but I live for that 5 minutes!


----------



## gene_mingo

its a good thing it is only 5 mins, otherwise I would spend to much time playing.


----------



## Theognome

I have another dude- 

Salesbear My Brute

He is quite brutal.

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Gomarus said:


> It seems overly random to me. And only 3 fights a day.
> 
> Jimbo007 My Brute



At least I destroyed your little wolf-dog. HaHa!


----------



## AltogetherLovely

> Rachel, that wolf needs either a leash or a muzzle; maybe both.





> That wolf is insane. beat me easily.



Yeah, it almost doesn't seem fair. I'm willing to bet that a very small percentage of people end up with them. 

lotw131 My Brute takes on all comers.....when he hides behind his wolf


----------



## OPC'n

four victories for me....I rule!!


----------



## PresbyDane

sjonee said:


> four victories for me....I rule!!



Yes I am proud of you my good little pupil


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> four victories for me....I rule!!



Whatever!


----------



## Zenas

King of Tyre My Brute

Undefeated.


----------



## smhbbag

The trident and the knife are definitely two of the best weapons available - repeated blows, and severe damage. Throw in your feline agility, and I'd say you have a winner.

lotw131 My Brute

(gotta throw that in every post, in hopes of getting more pupils  )


----------



## LawrenceU

Zenas said:


> King of Tyre My Brute
> 
> Undefeated.



I almost had you. Almost. . . X


----------



## Skyler

Takagi-keiji My Brute

This one is almost as good as PuritanNinja!


----------



## smhbbag

Jonathan, he's way better than PuritanNinja. That panther/wolf is HUGE.


----------



## BobVigneault

Which of you is 'kneeslapper'? You are one of my pupils and you have mopped the floor with me twice now! (and it smarts too.)


----------



## py3ak

I'm glad to see someone crushed St. Bawb, after he just planted me in the dust.

py3ak My Brute


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

py3ak said:


> I'm glad to see someone crushed St. Bawb, after he just planted me in the dust.
> 
> py3ak My Brute



I didn't mean to beat you up but you were the last poster in this thread so I picked you.


----------



## py3ak

It's OK. Someone had taken the username Wedas, which by rights belongs to me, so Heidi (Kamelda) crushed him ruthlessly.


----------



## py3ak

Besides, my Id Brute (Wolrath) just crushed you, Beth.

Py3ak is my Superego.


----------



## py3ak

And Kamelda crushed St. Bawb also.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

unashamed My Brute

This could be fun.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

py3ak said:


> It's OK. Someone had taken the username Wedas, which by rights belongs to me, so Heidi crushed him ruthlessly.




I always thought she was such a sweet thing.... 

-----Added 4/24/2009 at 02:10:46 EST-----



py3ak said:


> Besides, my Id Brute (Wolrath) just crushed you, Beth.
> 
> Py3ak is my Superego.






-----Added 4/24/2009 at 02:25:31 EST-----

I need pupils..I only have two... St. Beth The Wise My Brute


----------



## Scottish Lass

I tried to see if there was a demo first--any help?


----------



## gene_mingo

Scottish Lass said:


> I tried to see if there was a demo first--any help?




No demo, but the only thing you really do is pick a name and image for your brute, then let them fight it out.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Whoa, 3 battles, 3 wins. You know who you are. I am feeling strong today.


----------



## Marrow Man

Here's my poor attempt:

Tim Mighty My Brute


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Tim Mighty and Kneeslapper have both fallen before my mighty brute, Lord Spudly. But St. Beth the Wise bested me with a bomb. I'll get you next time.


----------



## OPC'n

I'm not liking this anymore....I'm losing all the time now! And besides, it's the computer that's fighting I don't even get to participate!! Just think of the floor mopping I could do if I could participate!


----------



## Scottish Lass

So has anyone reached level 10 to start a clan yet?


----------



## Marrow Man

sjonee said:


> I'm not liking this anymore....I'm losing all the time now! And besides, it's the computer that's fighting I don't even get to participate!! Just think of the floor mopping I could do if I could participate!



Fight me! I stink! My name should be "Cannon Fodder."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Scottish Lass said:


> So has anyone reached level 10 to start a clan yet?



With only 3 fights per day it will take a long time to reach level 10. I don't understand why you're limited to such a low number. Why not 10 fights a day?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Marrow Man said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not liking this anymore....I'm losing all the time now! And besides, it's the computer that's fighting I don't even get to participate!! Just think of the floor mopping I could do if I could participate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight me! I stink! My name should be "Cannon Fodder."
Click to expand...


----------



## gene_mingo

Scottish Lass said:


> So has anyone reached level 10 to start a clan yet?



I am lvl 7 now.

Drummfly My Brute


----------



## Rangerus

has anybody figured out the health points rating system yet. I have yet to find anything consistent or predictable about it.


----------



## gene_mingo

Rangerus said:


> has anybody figured out the health points rating system yet. I have yet to find anything consistent or predictable about it.



I think, it is based on what your char looks like and then a % chance when lvling.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Okay. I just got clobbered by Tim Mighty

My Brute--The Sterling One

-----Added 4/25/2009 at 03:04:24 EST-----

Killer Sterling My Other Brute


----------



## Scottish Lass

Poor Tim Mighty--he has no weapons! 

Wee Little Lass My Brute


----------



## Wannabee

Yooper Joe, eh?


----------



## py3ak

*Enemies*

As of tonight, here are my enemies and their statistics:

Character: B.B. Warfield; Level: 4; Weapons: Sword, Trident; Skills: Vitality
Character: King of Tyre; Level: 4; Weapons: Knife, Tride; Skilss: Feline Agility, Extra-thick skin
Character: St. Bawb the Less; Level: 4; Weapons: Lance, Sword, Staff; Skills: Herculean Strength
Character: St. Beth the Wise; Level: 3; Weapons: Knife; Skills: Vitality, Bomb
Character: lotw131; Level: 7; Weapons: Lance, Sword, Staff; Skills: Feline Agility, Wolf
Character: unashamed; Level: 2; Weapons: Staff, Club; Skills: 
Character: takagi-keiji; Level: 3; Weapons: ; Skills: Tragic Potion, Bomb, Wolf;
Character: puritanninja; Level: 3; Weapons: Bone; Skills: Vitality, Impact
Character: ChasSpur; Level: 3; Weapons: Scimitar; Skills: Sixth Sense, Tornado
Character: sjonee: Level: 3; Weapons: Lance; Skills: Bolt of Lightening, Net
Character: jimbo007; Level: 4; Weapons: Sword; Skills: Dog
Character: salesbear; Level: 4; Weapons: Staff, Hammer; Skills: Feline Aglity, Extra-thick skin
Character: theognome: Level: 4; Weapon: Knife; Skills: Sixth Sense, Extra-thick skin 
Character: archelaus; Level: 6; Weapons: Staff, Club; Skills: Vitality, Sixth Sense, Impact
Character: drummfly; Level: 7; Weapons: Lance, Staff, Scimitar; Skills: Feline Agility, Bolt of Lightening, Martial Arts
Character: Lord Spudly: Level: 3; Weapons: Lance, Sword; Skills: Herculean Strength
Character: Killer Sterling; Level: 2; Weapons: ; Skills: Bolt of Lightening, Net
Character: The Sterling One; Level: 2; Weapons: Sword; Skills: Herculean Strength
Character: Re4mandix; Level: 4; Weapons: Club; Skills: Herculean Strength, Sixth Sense
Character: yooper joe; Level: 2; Weapons: Sword, Club; 


Sterling, "Killer Sterling" is unsecured - it looks like anyone can play him.

People wishing to join my army of theologians and literary characters may click here:
http://py3ak.mybrute.com

People wishing to join my fantasy army may click here:
http://wolrath.mybrute.com

People wishing to ally themselves with the forces of chaos may click here:
http://kamelda.mybrute.com/cellule

But you can join without being anyone's pupil - a fact I wish I'd known before I linked my fortunes to those of my mortal foe, drummfly.


----------



## smhbbag

> So has anyone reached level 10 to start a clan yet?



I'm at lvl 7 - with a few more new pupils, I should be able to get there in a few days.

Only new pupils help you, by the way. If a new pupil is created for you by an IP address that already has another character....you get no points from that pupil.

So, *new people who haven't created a character yet:* - 

CLICK HERE


----------



## Rangerus

can we all be each others pupils?


----------



## smhbbag

> can we all be each others pupils?



You can, but it doesn't do any good. If your computer has already created one character, then any more pupils you create for others will give them NO benefits. It will just falsely add 'pupils' that don't actually help them.

To advance and get points from your pupils, they have to be from new players - or, rather, from new computers that have not played the game before.

NEW PLAYERS CLICK HERE!


----------



## Rangerus

lotw131 and drumfly are at level 7. they should be at or near level 10 by mid week and looking to form a clan. won't we be awesome then.

-----Added 4/25/2009 at 09:50:26 EST-----



smhbbag said:


> can we all be each others pupils?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but it doesn't do any good. If your computer has already created one character, then any more pupils you create for others will give them NO benefits. It will just falsely add 'pupils' that don't actually help them.
> 
> To advance and get points from your pupils, they have to be from new players - or, rather, from new computers that have not played the game before.
> 
> WARNING! NEW PLAYERS DO NOT DO THIS! WARNING TO YOUR HEALTH! NEW PLAYERS CLICK HERE!
Click to expand...


Oh, I see how this works...

NEW PLAYERS CLICK HERE TO WIN INSTANTLY!


----------



## smhbbag

What shall we name the clan?

When it comes that time, I would like a group consensus.

^You sneaky son of a gun.

RANGERUS' LINK IS FULL OF SPYWARE.....

NEW PLAYERS SHOULD REALLY, TRULY CLICK HERE


----------



## OPC'n

py3ak said:


> As of tonight, here are my enemies and their statistics:
> 
> Character: B.B. Warfield; Level: 4; Weapons: Sword, Trident; Skills: Vitality
> Character: King of Tyre; Level: 4; Weapons: Knife, Tride; Skilss: Feline Agility, Extra-thick skin
> Character: St. Bawb the Less; Level: 4; Weapons: Lance, Sword, Staff; Skills: Herculean Strength
> Character: St. Beth the Wise; Level: 3; Weapons: Knife; Skills: Vitality, Bomb
> Character: lotw131; Level: 7; Weapons: Lance, Sword, Staff; Skills: Feline Agility, Wolf
> Character: unashamed; Level: 2; Weapons: Staff, Club; Skills:
> Character: takagi-keiji; Level: 3; Weapons: ; Skills: Tragic Potion, Bomb, Wolf;
> Character: puritanninja; Level: 3; Weapons: Bone; Skills: Vitality, Impact
> Character: ChasSpur; Level: 3; Weapons: Scimitar; Skills: Sixth Sense, Tornado
> Character: sjonee: Level: 3; Weapons: Lance; Skills: Bolt of Lightening, Net
> Character: jimbo007; Level: 4; Weapons: Sword; Skills: Dog
> Character: salesbear; Level: 4; Weapons: Staff, Hammer; Skills: Feline Aglity, Extra-thick skin
> Character: theognome: Level: 4; Weapon: Knife; Skills: Sixth Sense, Extra-thick skin
> Character: archelaus; Level: 6; Weapons: Staff, Club; Skills: Vitality, Sixth Sense, Impact
> Character: drummfly; Level: 7; Weapons: Lance, Staff, Scimitar; Skills: Feline Agility, Bolt of Lightening, Martial Arts
> Character: Lord Spudly: Level: 3; Weapons: Lance, Sword; Skills: Herculean Strength
> Character: Killer Sterling; Level: 2; Weapons: ; Skills: Bolt of Lightening, Net
> Character: The Sterling One; Level: 2; Weapons: Sword; Skills: Herculean Strength
> Character: Re4mandix; Level: 4; Weapons: Club; Skills: Herculean Strength, Sixth Sense
> Character: yooper joe; Level: 2; Weapons: Sword, Club;
> 
> 
> Sterling, "Killer Sterling" is unsecured - it looks like anyone can play him.
> 
> People wishing to join my army of theologians and literary characters may click here:
> py3ak My Brute
> 
> People wishing to join my fantasy army may click here:
> Wolrath My Brute
> 
> People wishing to ally themselves with the forces of chaos may click here:
> Kamelda My Brute
> 
> But you can join without being anyone's pupil - a fact I wish I'd known before I linked my fortunes to those of my mortal foe, drummfly.



I have a bolt of lightening? How's come I never use it??? Grrrr computer fights!


----------



## Rangerus

smhbbag said:


> What shall we name the clan?
> 
> When it comes that time, I would like a group consensus.
> 
> ^You sneaky son of a gun.
> 
> RANGERUS' LINK IS FULL OF SPYWARE.....
> 
> NEW PLAYERS SHOULD REALLY, TRULY CLICK HERE



The Flaming Scots!


----------



## Theognome

Pandering is legal amongst brutes.

Theognome


----------



## py3ak

sjonee said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of tonight, here are my enemies and their statistics:
> 
> Character: B.B. Warfield; Level: 4; Weapons: Sword, Trident; Skills: Vitality
> Character: King of Tyre; Level: 4; Weapons: Knife, Tride; Skilss: Feline Agility, Extra-thick skin
> Character: St. Bawb the Less; Level: 4; Weapons: Lance, Sword, Staff; Skills: Herculean Strength
> Character: St. Beth the Wise; Level: 3; Weapons: Knife; Skills: Vitality, Bomb
> Character: lotw131; Level: 7; Weapons: Lance, Sword, Staff; Skills: Feline Agility, Wolf
> Character: unashamed; Level: 2; Weapons: Staff, Club; Skills:
> Character: takagi-keiji; Level: 3; Weapons: ; Skills: Tragic Potion, Bomb, Wolf;
> Character: puritanninja; Level: 3; Weapons: Bone; Skills: Vitality, Impact
> Character: ChasSpur; Level: 3; Weapons: Scimitar; Skills: Sixth Sense, Tornado
> Character: sjonee: Level: 3; Weapons: Lance; Skills: Bolt of Lightening, Net
> Character: jimbo007; Level: 4; Weapons: Sword; Skills: Dog
> Character: salesbear; Level: 4; Weapons: Staff, Hammer; Skills: Feline Aglity, Extra-thick skin
> Character: theognome: Level: 4; Weapon: Knife; Skills: Sixth Sense, Extra-thick skin
> Character: archelaus; Level: 6; Weapons: Staff, Club; Skills: Vitality, Sixth Sense, Impact
> Character: drummfly; Level: 7; Weapons: Lance, Staff, Scimitar; Skills: Feline Agility, Bolt of Lightening, Martial Arts
> Character: Lord Spudly: Level: 3; Weapons: Lance, Sword; Skills: Herculean Strength
> Character: Killer Sterling; Level: 2; Weapons: ; Skills: Bolt of Lightening, Net
> Character: The Sterling One; Level: 2; Weapons: Sword; Skills: Herculean Strength
> Character: Re4mandix; Level: 4; Weapons: Club; Skills: Herculean Strength, Sixth Sense
> Character: yooper joe; Level: 2; Weapons: Sword, Club;
> 
> 
> Sterling, "Killer Sterling" is unsecured - it looks like anyone can play him.
> 
> People wishing to join my army of theologians and literary characters may click here:
> py3ak My Brute
> 
> People wishing to join my fantasy army may click here:
> Wolrath My Brute
> 
> People wishing to ally themselves with the forces of chaos may click here:
> Kamelda My Brute
> 
> But you can join without being anyone's pupil - a fact I wish I'd known before I linked my fortunes to those of my mortal foe, drummfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bolt of lightening? How's come I never use it??? Grrrr computer fights!
Click to expand...


It just relates to how fast you punch.


----------



## Theognome

Rangerus said:


> smhbbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we name the clan?
> 
> When it comes that time, I would like a group consensus.
> 
> ^You sneaky son of a gun.
> 
> RANGERUS' LINK IS FULL OF SPYWARE.....
> 
> NEW PLAYERS SHOULD REALLY, TRULY CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flaming Scots!
Click to expand...


Hows about Puritanicals?

Theognome


----------



## smhbbag

> It just relates to how fast you punch.



More precisely, it increases the odds that you will strike more than once per 'turn.'


----------



## py3ak

Incidentally, my new pupil, Elinor Dashwood is also unsecured - and is singularly unfeminine in her appearance. Who would like to confess?


----------



## Ex Nihilo

py3ak said:


> Incidentally, my new pupil, Elinor Dashwood is also unsecured - *and is singularly unfeminine in her appearance. * Who would like to confess?



I am greatly offended by this remark, sir.


----------



## OPC'n

smhbbag said:


> It just relates to how fast you punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More precisely, it increases the odds that you will strike more than once per 'turn.'
Click to expand...


Then how's come I ain't winning?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Ex Nihilo said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my new pupil, Elinor Dashwood is also unsecured - *and is singularly unfeminine in her appearance. * Who would like to confess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am greatly offended by this remark, sir.
Click to expand...






-----Added 4/25/2009 at 10:59:12 EST-----



sjonee said:


> smhbbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just relates to how fast you punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More precisely, it increases the odds that you will strike more than once per 'turn.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how's come I ain't winning?
Click to expand...


Because you're not any good.


----------



## OPC'n




----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


>




Aww.. I repent.


----------



## OPC'n

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. I repent.
Click to expand...


See I can win!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. I repent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See I can win!
Click to expand...





-----Added 4/25/2009 at 11:07:23 EST-----



sjonee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. I repent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See I can win!
Click to expand...


Did you just leave there? I note they are now having technical difficulties and updates.


----------



## OPC'n

No, no! I won this one here with you!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

sjonee said:


> No, no! I won this one here with you!


----------



## py3ak

Ex Nihilo said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my new pupil, Elinor Dashwood is also unsecured - *and is singularly unfeminine in her appearance. * Who would like to confess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am greatly offended by this remark, sir.
Click to expand...


Be not alarmed, madam, in thinking that I meant the scope of my remarks to be extended beyond the confines of the curious environment contained within our screens.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

py3ak said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my new pupil, Elinor Dashwood is also unsecured - *and is singularly unfeminine in her appearance. * Who would like to confess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am greatly offended by this remark, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be not alarmed, madam, in thinking that I meant the scope of my remarks to be extended beyond the confines of the curious environment contained within our screens.
Click to expand...


I will try not to be so hasty with my alarm in the future.


----------



## AThornquist

I'm better with Pokemon cards. "Spurgychu, go!"


----------



## smhbbag

Just reached lvl 9 - so I should be at lvl 10 on Friday and ready to create a PB Clan.

Without further input or voting - the name will be The Flaming Scotsmen. 

Once it's created, I'll post the link to the clan here so you all can join - just make sure to let me know about it here. I want to only approve known PBers to join. Soon as it's created, folks from who-knows-where online may try to join, and I need to know friend from foe.

*I have no idea why this game still entertains me. But it does.*

By the way, I do thoroughly enjoy the fact that http://lotw131.mybrute.com - is currently holding a perfect 36-0 record in the MyBrute arena.


----------



## py3ak

That wolf is very nasty. I thought Sixten Vertigus did very well for a lowly level 3, though.

Sixten Vertigus My Brute


----------



## py3ak

Also, I'd like to see lotw131 go up against hi_ram23 and see if the bear eats the wolf or vice versa. My bet's on the wolf.


----------



## smhbbag

> Also, I'd like to see lotw131 go up against hi_ram23 and see if the bear eats the wolf or vice versa. My bet's on the wolf.



I have not yet done that, as I don't want to ruin my unbeaten streak 

The wolf does more damage - slightly less per attack, but always strings 3-6 attacks together. He takes a bigger bite out of the opponent than the bear.

But the wolf can be killed with only 25 damage - and at higher levels in the game, that's only one good hit from most people.

The bear, on the other hand, takes around 110 to kill, and will be around for the long haul in any fight. And that's why the bear is better.

An upset is possible, but against anybody with a bear, I'd be the lower seed for sure.


----------



## py3ak

Are you also lotw121?


----------



## smhbbag

I am not. I do have many other characters that I created just to see the variety of them - all starting with lotw#'s....but not this one. Never seen it before.

My lotw is a tribute to a former PBer - LovrOfTheWord, whose posts I very much miss. I'm not sure where this girl came from...but she ain't mine 

**wait, I mis-typed. Yep, that one's mine. I typed it in wrong. Haven't fought with it in a long while. You can have it if you want - it's not password protected


----------



## py3ak

I just typed it in accidentally, as I let lotw131 systematically destroy all my cast of characters.

But I sent him up against lotw131 and it didn't go well.


----------



## Wannabee

I can't get in any more.


> In order to keep receiving new Brutes in the best conditions, we have temporarily closed The Brute to carry out some technical improvements. The site will be available again within a few minutes.
> 
> Why don't you try our other games?:


----------



## smhbbag

Wannabee, I think it shuts down every night at 10pm Eastern for a few hours. It's normal.



> I just typed it in accidentally, as I let lotw131 systematically destroy all my cast of characters.
> 
> But I sent him up against lotw131 and it didn't go well.



I looked through the log of who challenged me, and had the opportunity to re-learn a few dutch theologians I had forgotten all about. I saw all of this going on before you posted this.

Knew it had to be someone here throwing his whole Reformed arsenal at me


----------



## Theognome

Are there any actual tactical advantages for being in a clan, or is it merely a social aspect of the game?

Theognome


----------



## py3ak

Oh it was more than a few Dutch theologians. You were also assaulted by numerous Stephen R. Donaldson characters. Sixten Vertigus came within 2 or 3 health points of winning.


----------



## Athaleyah

Introducing....

Lyssaria

and her close friend

Lady Jane Grey


----------



## Marrow Man

Athaleyah said:


> Introducing....
> 
> Lyssaria
> 
> and her close friend
> 
> Lady Jane Grey



Ha! Tim Mighty crushed both of your brutes!

Yes, Tim Mighty picks on girls. Tim Mighty has no shame.


----------



## Skyler

Wow, Bawb, that was a close one with Tim Mighty.


----------



## Marrow Man

Skyler said:


> Wow, Bawb, that was a close one with Tim Mighty.



Yes, his sword made the difference. I still don't have any weapons. But my feline reflexes are quite impressive, don't you think?!?


----------



## Skyler

Marrow Man said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Bawb, that was a close one with Tim Mighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his sword made the difference. I still don't have any weapons. But my feline reflexes are quite impressive, don't you think?!?
Click to expand...


Indeed!

Though, I still haven't seen you doing any roundhouse kicks to the face...


----------



## AltogetherLovely

> Are there any actual tactical advantages for being in a clan, or is it merely a social aspect of the game?



That's a good question that I haven't seen an answer to. We can find out soon enough.


----------



## BobVigneault

I held back Jonathan, I really wanted Tim to feel like he was doing well. I'm just a big softy.



Skyler said:


> Wow, Bawb, that was a close one with Tim Mighty.


----------



## LawrenceU

Marrow Man said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Bawb, that was a close one with Tim Mighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his sword made the difference. I still don't have any weapons. But my feline reflexes are quite impressive, don't you think?!?
Click to expand...


Not quite impressive enough for my speed and sword! I'm 3-0 today . . . for a change


----------



## Skyler

LawrenceU said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Bawb, that was a close one with Tim Mighty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his sword made the difference. I still don't have any weapons. But my feline reflexes are quite impressive, don't you think?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite impressive enough for my speed and sword! I'm 3-0 today . . . for a change
Click to expand...


If ChasSpur can beat him, I'm sure Takagi-keiji can... I'll have to torture him tomorrow.


----------



## Athaleyah

Marrow Man said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing....
> 
> Lyssaria
> 
> and her close friend
> 
> Lady Jane Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Tim Mighty crushed both of your brutes!
> 
> Yes, Tim Mighty picks on girls. Tim Mighty has no shame.
Click to expand...


Both of them are easy to pick on. Though Lyssaria did surprisingly well against Drummfly. She didn't win, but she did far better than I expected against a level 8. Lady Jane Grey however is pretty hopeless, like her historical counterpart.


----------



## Marrow Man

Introducing a new My Brute (and one that has already bested Lady Jane  ):

Timin8tor My Brute


----------



## OPC'n

I got two pupils!!!! I'm so excited and I think I'm fighting better cuz of it!!! Yahooo!


----------



## LawrenceU

Marrow Man said:


> Introducing a new My Brute (and one that has already bested Lady Jane  ):
> 
> Timin8tor My Brute



How did that happen? A measly level 2 with a pocket knife. . .


----------



## Marrow Man

And Herculean strength!

The Tim-n-8-tor -- come with me if you want to live!


----------



## Athaleyah

Marrow Man said:


> Introducing a new My Brute (and one that has already bested Lady Jane  ):
> 
> Timin8tor My Brute



Poor Lady Jane. She could be a poster girl for defeat. Though who knows, she might get a bear next level. Not likely... but I can dream!


----------



## Oecolampadius

Anybody want to fight re4m?


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm all out of fights for the day, Chippy. Maybe you can instead challenge me above.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I am at level 5 and my strength and agility never changes...hm...I would think it would go up some or is that not the way it works. I have a nice bomb though, huh Tim?


----------



## Theognome

Theognome just got level 5 last night, and now has a mammoth bone. I hope to crack some skulls later this evening with my new toy!

btw- Salesbear's hammer does massive damage- one hit kills are not uncommon.

Theognome


----------



## Oecolampadius

*All out of fights too*



Marrow Man said:


> I'm all out of fights for the day, Chippy. Maybe you can instead challenge me above.



Tomorrow, when I get another 3 fights. I've used up all my fights for today. Prepare to do battle. You're going . LOL, I hope nobody here thinks competitiveness is inherently evil.


----------



## Athaleyah

Chippy said:


> Anybody want to fight re4m?



Lady Jane was of course defeated.

Lyssaria acutally won. 

You're in pretty good shape though. That axe is rather sweet.


----------



## Marrow Man

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I am at level 5 and my strength and agility never changes...hm...I would think it would go up some or is that not the way it works. I have a nice bomb though, huh Tim?



You _are _the bomb!


----------



## Oecolampadius

*Re4m Wins*







WOOHOO! 

To those who wish to challenge Re4m:
Beware unless you wish to be added to my wall of shame. LOL. 

Oh, I just want to add, to those of you who want to have a great master, anybody is welcome to be my pupil.
http://re4m.mybrute.com


----------



## gene_mingo

I just want to thank all 54 of my pupils who have accelerated my climb to greatness.


Drummfly My Brute


----------



## Marrow Man

Now Chippy, that was just wrong!


----------



## Oecolampadius

Marrow Man said:


> Now Chippy, that was just wrong!



Yes, although you have beaten my PB n Jelly brute. I vow to post only pictures of my brutes winning.


----------



## Theognome

Salesbear got an unexpected pupil. Are any of you folks JonClodVanDam?

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU

ChasSpur needs pupils!! He needs them really badly. His Victorian sensibilities prevent him from asking himself so I am doing it for him. He is working on his masterpiece Lectures to my Pupils, but he has none.


http://chasspur.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## py3ak

Chippy said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> To those who wish to challenge Re4m:
> Beware unless you wish to be added to my wall of shame. LOL.
> 
> Oh, I just want to add, to those of you who want to have a great master, anybody is welcome to be my pupil.
> re4m My Brute



Sadly you just fell in two blows to the mighty Sixten Vertigus.


----------



## py3ak

Theognome said:


> Salesbear got an unexpected pupil. Are any of you folks JonClodVanDam?
> 
> Theognome



It's not I; Sixten Vertigus just crushed your pupil with one 90-point blow.


----------



## Athaleyah

LawrenceU said:


> ChasSpur needs pupils!! He needs them really badly. His Victorian sensibilities prevent him from asking himself so I am doing it for him. He is working on his masterpiece Lectures to my Pupils, but he has none.
> 
> 
> ChasSpur My Brute



ChasSpur is a cruel master. Poor Sarah Edwards got one hit in before a brutal beatdown. No wonder you didn't have any pupils. 

That lecture better be good!


----------



## smhbbag

GRRR, I am only 2-4 points away from Lvl 10....but I have to wait till tomorrow to get there and create a clan. I knew it would be close today, but fell a little short.

If there are any folks out there who have NOT created a character yet....click here and help me out! My Brute


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Theognome said:


> Salesbear got an unexpected pupil. Are any of you folks JonClodVanDam?
> 
> Theognome





That's one of mine.


----------



## Oecolampadius

*Re4m Wins Again*






Hmm.. I wonder who re4mandix is. He almost won; close but no cigar!


----------



## Theognome

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salesbear got an unexpected pupil. Are any of you folks JonClodVanDam?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of mine.
Click to expand...


Kewl. If you're anything like your master, then you'll kick booty. I think I've only lost one or two fights with him so far. That hammer is brutal.

Theognome


----------



## ServantofGod

So how do I actually win?


----------



## Michael Doyle

Maniacal Puritan My Brute

-----Added 5/2/2009 at 08:15:21 EST-----

I actually won 5 of my first 6


----------



## BobVigneault

You missed me 3 times with your battle axe and I was weapon free at the time. You need to brush up on those axe skills Mike.


----------



## Michael Doyle

It is all in the plan Bob, luring you with meekness until wham, the battle axe

-----Added 5/2/2009 at 08:30:12 EST-----

Come learn from the master, be my student and live:

Maniacal Puritan My Brute


----------



## Oecolampadius

It almost feels like I was cheated. I want a bomb too. 

Good one Beth.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Chippy said:


> It almost feels like I was cheated. I want a bomb too.
> 
> Good one Beth.




 I am even barefoot too!


----------



## Marrow Man

And Tim Mighty just crushed Re4m!!!

But I can't take cool screen shots, though. Why don't you post that one for me, Chippy?


----------



## Marrow Man

And Timin8tor absolutely destroys Re4m! 4 shots with the spear -- he never even got that battle axe out!!!


----------



## Oecolampadius

Marrow Man said:


> And Timin8tor absolutely destroys Re4m! 4 shots with the spear -- he never even got that battle axe out!!!








My brute was being dumb. 
He just kept attacking without using any weapons. He is going to receive severe punishment tonight that he might learn his lesson.


----------



## ServantofGod

Delapitation My Brute


----------



## Theognome

Has anyone registered for a tournament and, if so, what are the advantages/disadvantages of it?

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

Theognome said:


> Has anyone registered for a tournament and, if so, what are the advantages/disadvantages of it?
> 
> Theognome



I registered for one last week, but I was beaten early on (go figure). I'm not sure if I garnered any experience from it.


----------



## PresbyDane

Why does PB not have a clan yet?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I don't believe in Clanology


----------



## PresbyDane




----------



## OPC'n

My brute stinks! I want to trade her in for one that works urrrr... fights! Can we?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

No.


----------



## Theognome

Drummfly seems stuck at level 9... We may never get our clan (Salesbear is halfway through level 8, though)

Theognome


----------



## gene_mingo

Theognome said:


> Drummfly seems stuck at level 9... We may never get our clan (Salesbear is halfway through level 8, though)
> 
> Theognome




lol, umm I got a bit bored with it. I know I started the hole buzz here on the PB. I will get to work and hit lvl 10.


----------



## AltogetherLovely

> Why does PB not have a clan yet?



I give you The PB Flaming Scotsmen

My Brute

Post here when you join the clan, as I have to approve the members, and only want to approve folks from here.


----------



## LawrenceU

Arrgh! I forgot my password. . .


----------



## Seb

*ChasSpur* - a worthy opponent. 

*Theognome* - eh, not so much.  

*Sebafighter* - poised to rule the Brutes with my little dog and battle hachett.


----------



## Theognome

Seb said:


> *ChasSpur* - a worthy opponent.
> 
> *Theognome* - eh, not so much.
> 
> *Sebafighter* - poised to rule the Brutes with my little dog and battle hachett.



I agree- Theognome is a wuss. Salesbear, however, wields a wicked hammer...

Theognome

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 09:32:34 EST-----



AltogetherLovely said:


> Why does PB not have a clan yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give you The PB Flaming Scotsmen
> 
> My Brute
> 
> Post here when you join the clan, as I have to approve the members, and only want to approve folks from here.
Click to expand...


Theognome and Salesbear would enjoy the company.

Theognome

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 09:38:48 EST-----

Umm... When I choose to join a clan, PB Flaming Scotsmen doesn't show up. I don't see a way to navigate to it, unfortunately...

Theognome


----------



## Scottish Lass

I think I just requested to join the clan...


----------



## AltogetherLovely

> I think I just requested to join the clan...



Well, now we know it works. The clan now has 2 members


----------



## Scottish Lass

Theognome said:


> Umm... When I choose to join a clan, PB Flaming Scotsmen doesn't show up. I don't see a way to navigate to it, unfortunately...
> 
> Theognome




Neither did I, but she posts a link above!


----------



## Marrow Man

Tim Mighty just tried to join as well...


----------



## AltogetherLovely

Here it is again 

My Brute


----------



## LawrenceU

LawrenceU said:


> Arrgh! I forgot my password. . .



Beware! I got to work and used my password that I wrote down when I created ChasSpur. It does not work. Someone evidently hacked good ol' ChasSpur and changed the password. After a bit of internet searching on a possible way to retrieve the password or reset it it seems that this happens. For the life of my I can't figure out why anyone would waste the time to hack a MyBrute character.  

So, I will now create ChasSpur Jr.!

He is 6-0!!

http://chasspur-jr.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Theognome

Scottish Lass said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... When I choose to join a clan, PB Flaming Scotsmen doesn't show up. I don't see a way to navigate to it, unfortunately...
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I, but she posts a link above!
Click to expand...


Heh. For whatever reason, the 'join clan' link didn't show up on my confuser at home. It did now at work, though.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU

I think that ChasSpur Jr. wants to be a Roman Gladiator. He now has a net to go with he short sword.


----------



## OPC'n

Cool...I'm apart of a Scottish clan! Just so happens that I'm Scottish/Irish....with a few more nationalities thrown in.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I keep forgetting my brute exists...but that might be a good thing.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Reformed Murda My Brute hehehe


----------



## gene_mingo

I signed up to join the clan and I expect all my pupils to do the same!

Drummfly My Brute


----------



## OPC'n

How do we know who is who?


----------



## gene_mingo

TranZ4MR said:


> How do we know who is who?




Well for starters, I am me and you are you.


----------



## Theognome

The clan needs more members. Brutes unite!

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n

gene_mingo said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know who is who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters, I am me and you are you.
Click to expand...


Ha ha! I don't know your brute name though!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Come, train under the strength and wisdom of the Master, Maniacal Puritan
Maniacal Puritan My Brute


----------



## OPC'n

Does anyone know how to delete your brute? I would like to get rid of mine but I can't figure out how to do that.


----------



## Rangerus

TranZ4MR said:


> Does anyone know how to delete your brute? I would like to get rid of mine but I can't figure out how to do that.




I think you just have to abandon the poor creature. 

on another note, have we formed a clan yet?


----------



## Wannabee

TranZ4MR said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know who is who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters, I am me and you are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha! I don't know your brute name though!
Click to expand...


I do. She beat Yooper Joe up. It was ugly... and humiliating...

-----Added 6/13/2009 at 11:33:14 EST-----

I just tried a rematch and was victorious. Then I challenged my master, Drummfly. While the fight was close, he showed me why he is the master. Then, in a proud attempt to assert myself, I tacked Lotw. Well, levels apparently mean something...


----------



## Theognome

Has anyone actually won a tournament and, if so, is there some kind of 'prize' awarded?

Theognome


----------



## Rangerus

I've only gone 3 or 4 deep ever, so Archelaus wouldn't know. (he's resting right now, but three new fights will be available tomorrow.)


----------



## Theognome

Rangerus said:


> I've only gone 3 or 4 deep ever, so Archelaus wouldn't know. (he's resting right now, but three new fights will be available tomorrow.)



Theognome is an utter wus, and so I don't tournament him much. Salesbear, on the other hand, can actually fight and at least has a snowball's chance.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee

I see someone was picking on me... heh, revenge is sweet. 'Nuff of that little sister...


----------



## Wannabee

Okay, looks like this faded out. Part of the problem was not being able to participate other than simply pushing "start." Here's one that's a bit more addicting, if you're up to it. And clans can be started here too, somehow. But victory is all up to you.
You can download it free. Play free. And compete against people from all over the world. You might turn off the avatars and flags though, because a couple of the guys have no scruples.

*TrackMania*


----------



## OPC'n

So that's where you've been! Long time no si?


----------



## Theognome

Wannabee said:


> Okay, looks like this faded out. Part of the problem was not being able to participate other than simply pushing "start." Here's one that's a bit more addicting, if you're up to it. And clans can be started here too, somehow. But victory is all up to you.
> You can download it free. Play free. And compete against people from all over the world. You might turn off the avatars and flags though, because a couple of the guys have no scruples.
> 
> *TrackMania*



Dat's a whopping big file to download...

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee

Theognome said:


> Dat's a whopping big file to download...
> 
> Theognome



503 mb isn't too bad, is it? I suppose you'd want good internet service, eh? I tell you what, for the quality it's amazing that it's free. Give 'er a whirl.

And Sarah, thanks for your concern...  Actually, besides the periodic dispensationalism thread, I haven't been around a whole lot. I've started a P/T job that's packing in a little more effort for my week. That, and improving my world ranking on TrackMania.


----------



## Rangerus

The ESL Season III looks interesting. I tried to follow the link, but I seem to have misplaced my "gaming dictionary" and can't understand what they are talking about.


----------



## William Price

Willmanicus My Brute

Feel my wrath!!!


----------



## OPC'n

Wannabee said:


> And Sarah, thanks for your concern...  Actually, besides the periodic dispensationalism thread, I haven't been around a whole lot. I've started a P/T job that's packing in a little more effort for my week. That, and improving my world ranking on TrackMania.



Our loss!


----------



## Theognome

Wannabee said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dat's a whopping big file to download...
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 503 mb isn't too bad, is it? I suppose you'd want good internet service, eh? I tell you what, for the quality it's amazing that it's free. Give 'er a whirl.
> 
> And Sarah, thanks for your concern...  Actually, besides the periodic dispensationalism thread, I haven't been around a whole lot. I've started a P/T job that's packing in a little more effort for my week. That, and improving my world ranking on TrackMania.
Click to expand...


I tried it for a bit last night. It does seem to be a kewl game.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee

Did you play solo, or on line against others? Solo is great practice. You'll start getting a few golds as your times get lower. Then when you think you're getting pretty good, you go on line against others and get waxed. It's fun, but can be addicting.


----------



## Theognome

I've done solo just to get the hang of it, which I haven't. I'm not much of a 'video driver', so I'll be easy to wax.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee

It takes a while. There are some decent tutorials on YouTube too. There might be some pointers linked on the web site too, but I'm not sure. Be careful or you'll end up spending way too much time on it. I know I did.


----------



## Theognome

Has anyone purchased the upgrade version of TrackMania that can review it?

Theognome


----------

